# Gearbox change for engine



## Alan Davidson (Mar 11, 2021)

Will a 1989 Talbot express 2.5 diesel 5 speed gearbox fit a 1989 citreon C25 2.5 diesel turbo engine? Any advice welcome thank you Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Alan, welcome to the forum.

There are people here who will know the answer to your question - I'm not one of them! I just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you would have to try it too be honest, ask on the fiat forum, Google.


----------

